# φτιαχνόταν



## dukaine

Based on the context, I'm assuming it means "it could be done", but I wanted to make sure. The item in question is a rusted sword.

"Μπορείς να μου το ζωντανέψεις πάλι;"

*Φτιαχνόταν*, αλλά θα ‘πρεπε να το σφυρηλατήσουν απ’ την αρχή, μπορεί και δέκα στρώσεις. 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Acestor

In fact, it means "It could be fixed".

In active voice: "Θα μου το φτιάξεις;" (Will you fix it for me?)


----------



## dukaine

Acestor said:


> In fact, it means "It could be fixed".
> 
> In active voice: "Θα μου το φτιάξεις;" (Will you fix it for me?)


Ah, okay. I thought φτιάχνω was just "make" or "prepare". Thanks!


----------



## διαφορετικός

dukaine said:


> *Φτιαχνόταν*





Acestor said:


> it means "It could be fixed"


I'm unaware of such meaning: passive imperfect -> "could be ...".
Is there a general rule for this?


----------



## dukaine

διαφορετικός said:


> I'm unaware of such meaning: passive imperfect -> "could be ...".
> Is there a general rule for this?



It might be like the verb τρώγεται, which can translate as "edible"; φτιαχνόταν can maybe translate as "It was fixable".


----------



## διαφορετικός

dukaine said:


> φτιαχνόταν can maybe translate as "It was fixable".


Thanks. Yes, this might be true. I have found the following example sentence, on Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής
"H βλάβη είναι μεγάλη και δε φτιάχνεται."
Its meaning is not explained there (in such detail), but it might be: "The damage is great and can't be fixed."

I am wondering whether this pattern can be applied to other verbs, too. Examples: "This treasure can't be stolen." - "This car can't be driven by learners."


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> I'm unaware of such meaning: passive imperfect -> "could be ...".
> Is there a general rule for this?


I'm not sure if this phenomen is mentioned in grammars but exists. You can meet it mostly in spoken language or literature.



διαφορετικός said:


> I am wondering whether this pattern can be applied to other verbs, too. Examples: "This treasure can't be stolen." - "This car can't be driven by learners."


Yes, it can be applied, though in some cases it may sound more natural than in others.


----------



## ianis

Γεια σας. Άκουσα τώρα σε ένα ηχητικό βιβλίο "ήξερα έναν τύπο που...που φτιαχνόταν καπνίζοντας, έπινε τρία ουίσκι, έτρωγε ελαφρά, άνηβε την πίπα του και ουυ (επιφώνημα) απογειωνόταν". Ξέρετε πως ερμηνεύεται το φτιαχνόταν εδώ;


----------



## cougr

ianis said:


> Ξέρετε πως ερμηνεύεται το φτιαχνόταν εδώ;


get high
get ripped
get zonked


----------



## cougr

Σημείωση:
Το "zonked/ zonked out" που ανέφερα παραπάνω, ταιριάζει περισσότερο στην κατάσταση εκείνη που βρίσκεται ένας μεθυσμένος ή μαστουρωμένος όταν δεν αντιλαμβάνεται τι γίνεται γύρω του.


----------



## ianis

cougr said:


> Σημείωση:
> Το "zonked/ zonked out" που ανέφερα παραπάνω, ταιριάζει περισσότερο στην κατάσταση εκείνη που βρίσκεται ένας μεθυσμένος ή μαστουρωμένος όταν δεν αντιλαμβάνεται τι γίνεται γύρω του.


Σε ευχαριστώ, τότε υποθέτω ότι το καπνίζοντας αναφέρεται σε μαριχουάνα ή κάτι παρόμοιο; Το απόσπασμα είναι από ένα έργο του Ρέιμοντ Τσάντλερ και διαδραματίζεται το 1941 (μια ραδιοφωνική παράσταση του έργου).


----------



## cougr

ianis said:


> ...και διαδραματίζεται το 1941


Εκείνο τον καιρό οι όροι "getting high" ή "getting stoned" συχνά χρησιμοποιούνταν για να περιγράψουν τις επιπτώσεις της κατανάλωσης αλκοόλ. Εξ ου, για παράδειγμα, και ο όρος "stone drunk".


----------



## ioanell

cougr said:


> Σημείωση:
> Το "zonked/ zonked out" που ανέφερα παραπάνω, ταιριάζει περισσότερο στην κατάσταση εκείνη που βρίσκεται ένας μεθυσμένος ή μαστουρωμένος όταν δεν αντιλαμβάνεται τι γίνεται γύρω του.





cougr said:


> Εκείνο τον καιρό οι όροι "getting high" ή "getting stoned" συχνά χρησιμοποιούνταν για να περιγράψουν τις επιπτώσεις της κατανάλωσης αλκοόλ. Εξ ου, για παράδειγμα, και ο όρος "stone drunk".


Just out of curiosity, for a user whose profile gives English as their native language. As your Greek is perfect, I wonder whether Greek is also one of your mother-tongues.


----------



## cougr

Correct, ioanell. I'm of Greek heritage but grew up in Australia. I'm still learning the formalities and subtleties of the Greek language but in any case thanks for the compliment.🙂


----------



## Helleno File

ioanell said:


> Just out of curiosity, for a user whose profile gives English as their native language. As your Greek is perfect, I wonder whether Greek is also one of your mother-tongues.


One could ask the same question of you, ioanell, _mutatis mutandis. _


----------



## ioanell

Helleno File said:


> One could ask the same question of you, ioanell, _mutatis mutandis._


No British origin, heritage or relations, although I'd really like to have a much better command of the English language; nevertheless, thank you, Helleno File, for the compliment, if that was meant by your _mutatis mutandis_.  🙂


----------



## Helleno File

ioanell said:


> No British origin, heritage or relations, although I'd really like to have a much better command of the English language; nevertheless, thank you, Helleno File, for the compliment, if that was meant by your _mutatis mutandis_.  🙂


That was indeed what I meant. Έμεινα κάγκελο!


----------



## Αγγελος

The passive voice is frequently used in the present or imperfect to mean that something can/could be done.
Τρώγεται in the sense of 'can be eaten, is edible' has already been mentioned. 
Πίνεται is very common in the sense of 'is suitable for drinking'. One often sees the warning Το νερό δεν πίνεται.
H φυματίωση θεραπεύεται σήμερα = Tuberculosis can be cured today.
Τα ποδήλατα κλέβονται εύκολα = Bicycles can be easily stolen.
Πώς είναι η ταινία; Βλέπεται; = How is the movie? Is it worth watching? (or even: does it bear watching?)
Ακούγεται το τρένο από δω; = Can the train be heard from here?
Likewise, φτιάχνεται; means 'can it be repaired?'


----------



## Helleno File

Παλεύεται - It's manageable/I can handle it (but not easy) and it's negative. From παλεύω, I wrestle.


----------

